# Barry Area



## Blackhawk1969 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi guys I am just getting into detailing and I am thinking of getting a PC so I can do some justice to my cars Lotus Elise in New Aluminium and a Merc 230 clk Conv sport (Blue). Before I go out and splash the cash I wanted to know how easy/ difficult they are to use? 
I am looking to watch someone polishing a car with a pc to see how it is done and pick up some tips.

TIA
Craig
:newbie:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

where abouts are you?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Phil H said:


> where abouts are you?


Taking a wild guess, I'd say Barry in S. Wales


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

doh! i'm not familiar with S.Wales


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

HI Craig

The :buffer: is deffo worth the money. I purchased one about 6 months ago and havent looked back. I have done alot of reading and spent alot of money on many different products. I have recently done my 320cd M-sport and its my best result so far. If I get the time I would be more than happy to pop down to barry and let you have a go for you to decide for yourself. As soon as the weather picks up i will take some photos of my coupe so you can see

Cheers
Smudge


----------



## Blackhawk1969 (Feb 28, 2007)

Smudge said:


> HI Craig
> 
> The :buffer: is deffo worth the money. I purchased one about 6 months ago and havent looked back. I have done alot of reading and spent alot of money on many different products. I have recently done my 320cd M-sport and its my best result so far. If I get the time I would be more than happy to pop down to barry and let you have a go for you to decide for yourself. As soon as the weather picks up i will take some photos of my coupe so you can see
> 
> ...


Cheers Smudge,
That would be great, I am on Barry Island so dead easy to find:thumb:


----------



## davidol (Feb 1, 2006)

Give dan a shout, cleanworx detailing is based in barry, over the island in fact  www.cleanworxdetailing.co.uk , fantastic mate of mine and all round top bloke, really puts his all into his detailing!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Simon, if you do end up popping down, gimme a shout and i'll tag along!


----------

